# Wifi entre mac et PC probleme clef WEP ...



## totoffff (6 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous

Mes parents viennent dacheter un PC sous XP et je nai réussi à le connecter à leur réseau Wifi que sans la clef WEP

Je mexplique

Au départ ils avaient un Ibook G4 connecté en WIFI à une borne Express avec un cryptage en WEP

Le Pc reconnaît bien le réseau, mais refuse de sy connecter, la seule solution que jai trouvée et de retirer le cryptage WEP et de laisser le réseau sans sécurité et là le Pc se connecte sans problème.

Avez-vous une solution, jai fait des recherches, mais je nai rien trouvé.

Merci davance et bonne année à tous .


----------



## maousse (6 Janvier 2007)

tu trouveras le mot de passe wep à indiquer pour ton pc dans le menu :
Borne d'accès> mot de passe équivalent du réseau.


----------



## totoffff (6 Janvier 2007)

Salut Maousse

Je connais la clef Wep c'est simplement que le Pc la refuse ...

PS: le clef WEP c'est bien 26 caract&#233;re ? ... car elle est du style :

BBBBBBBBBBBBB5555555555555 les majuscules ne posent elle pas de probl&#232;me ?


----------



## Zyrol (13 Janvier 2007)

essaye de changer la s&#233;curit&#233; pour mettre une WPA.


----------



## totoffff (16 Janvier 2007)

Je test ça dès leur retour pourrais tu me donner un exemple de cléf WAP

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Zyrol (17 Janvier 2007)

totoffff a dit:


> Je test ça dès leur retour pourrais tu me donner un exemple de cléf WAP
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Ce que tu veux... tu peux mettre que du texte par exemple, à toi de voir


----------



## .:GuG:. (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.
Je suis de pres cette conversation car j'ai exactement le meme problème.
J'ai un routeur qui relie un G5, un PC (Win2000pro) et une borne AirPort pour connecter un Ibook G4
Je dialogue sans probleme du PC au G5, l'ibook se connecte aussi sans probleme.

Un nouveau venu dans cette famiile : un PC portable (WinXP) :rose:

Comme totoffff, ce PC n'arrive pas a se connecter tant qu'il y a une clé WEP

J'ai lu je ne sais plus ou, que sur les appareil mac, on n'avait pas besoin d'ecrire en hexa tandis que sur PC oui :mouais: en donnant cet exemple :
cle wep sur mac : apple
cle wep sur pc : 3170706C65

Dans l'utilitaire "Admin AirPort"
1) j'aimerai savoir quelle est  la difference entre un cle 128bit et une clé 40bit
2) a quoi corresponde les canaux  (10,11,12,13 et auto)

Merci d'avance.

a++


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Janvier 2007)

.:GuG:. a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Je suis de pres cette conversation car j'ai exactement le meme problème.
> J'ai un routeur qui relie un G5, un PC (Win2000pro) et une borne AirPort pour connecter un Ibook G4
> Je dialogue sans probleme du PC au G5, l'ibook se connecte aussi sans probleme.
> ...




Attention, la clé WEP des bornes Airport n'est pas le mot de passe mais une vraie clé WEP.

Pour la trouver, sur le mMac, ouvrir

/applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire Admin Airport

Une fois que la borne s'affiche

-Cliquer sur Configurer
-sur la ligne du haut, il y a un bouton "mot de pass", cliquer dessus pour récupérer la clé WEP
- rentrer cette clé sur le PC

   

La différence entre 40 bits et 128 bits c'est 88 bits :love: :love: :love: :love: 

c'est uniquement la longueur de la clé et donc la difficulté pour la craquer. En fait quand c'est possible, il vaut mieux utiliser une clé WPA.  Pour le MDP et la clé ça ne change rien à ce qui est écrit au dessus.

Les canaux sont comme des fréquences radios, les ordinateurs communiquent avec la borne sur un canal donné. Le plus souvent, on laisse en automatique. Si tu es entouré de nombreuses bornes qui interfèrent avec ton réseau, il est toujours possible de chercher un canal inutilisé et de forcer ton réseau à l'utiliser.


----------



## .:GuG:. (19 Janvier 2007)

Merci Mortyblack

Un de mes clients est arriv&#233; a l'instant (suis hotelier sur Serre-Chevalier)
et viens me voir me disant qu'il avait vu mon reseau wifi mais qu'il ne pouvais se connecter dessus.
Je lui r&#233;pond que c'est normal, que j'ai mis une cl&#233; WEP, je fait comme tu m'as dit (Appli > Utilitaire > Admin airport) pour choper le mot de passe
Je l'imprime (car assez long quand meme lol) mais il n'a meme pas l'occasion de le saisir, son pc refuse la connexion :/

j'ai du encore une fois virer la cl&#233; pour qu'il y ai acc&#232;s ... c'est balo

j'esp&#232;re qu'un jour je pourrais "s&#233;curiser" ce point d'acc&#232;s

mais l&#224;, c'est pas tres pratique car le portable de mes parents et parti avec eux en vacances :/

Je reste &#224; l'&#233;coute 

merci en tous cas


----------



## .:GuG:. (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour.

Je ne sais pourquoi ni comment mais avant, je n'avais la possibilit&#233; de mettre qu'une cl&#233; WAP sur mon ibook. Sur un PowerPc a cote, lui, avait la possibilit&#233; de mettre une cl&#233; WAP. J'ai donc essay&#233; et ca marche. Par contre, je ne voit plus mes ordianteurs reli&#233;s en filaire sur mon reseaux 
cf : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166350

:affraid:

je ne voit vraiment pas pourquoi 

merci d'avance pour votre aide

EDIT : probl&#232;me r&#233;solu. Faute &#224; la borne, j'avais cocher "distribu&#233; des IP" ... non, pas la t&#234;te pas la t&#234;te 



Simon


----------



## MortyBlake (5 Février 2007)

.:GuG:. a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Je ne sais pourquoi ni comment mais avant, je n'avais la possibilité de mettre qu'une clé WAP sur mon ibook. Sur un PowerPc a cote, lui, avait la possibilité de mettre une clé WAP. J'ai donc essayé et ca marche. Par contre, je ne voit plus mes ordianteurs reliés en filaire sur mon reseaux
> cf : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166350
> ...



Le monde appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tot. J'ai vu que la réponse t'était déjà parvenu. Ravi qu'enfin tout marche ...


----------



## .:GuG:. (6 Février 2007)

Oui, merci quand même MortyBlake !



MortyBlake a dit:


> Le monde appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tot.


Je suis d'accord avec toi ! Et comme dit Zebda :
"Si le monde appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt, je préfère rester eveillé moi" 

Bonne journée

Simon


----------

